# Drum Roll ... and the Winner is



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good Thurday morning everyone,

Sorry about missing chat last night but here it goes:

*3rd runner* up was a tie between Larry Lype and Mike U both had nice RRR Late Models I do love these cars as in my opinion the are the best Late Model kit cars avaiable.

2nd Runner up eas DacDesigns #777 I really liked this car I wish the picture was a tad sharper as it was hard for me to decide between his car and the winner

And the winner is ................. Dave Martin's # 66 Great picture and I love the the colors decals and over alll look. Excellent nerf bars and I love the exhaust system.


So dave send me your snail mail address 


But wait there is more a second Chance I will do a random drawing from those that entered giving each entrant a number starting with Claus as number 1. I will be right back after I write a random number drwaing code and get the number 

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Found a nice piece of code online. There were 8 entrants so I needed to draw a random number 1 to 7. 

Another Drum Roll please . . . . . . Hit the enter key and the second chance winner is "Sundance" .

Sundance email me your address

Have fun everyone

Roger Corrie


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Rog,

I demand a RECOUNT!!



Just ribbin’ ya, Mate,

Thanks again for holding the contest. You probably influenced a lot of folks by allowing the guys to showcase their cars. Good fun too!

Some really brilliant work was shown. I truly liked everyone’s stuff. DAC, Micyou, Larry, (etc) you guys were in your own element. I just couldn’t respond when anyone posted--in all fairness.


A big congrats to the Winner and Runner up--Dave and Sundance! Good show!:thumbsup: 








Now about that consolation prize for last place……. 


Cheers! :wave:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Roger

I’d forgotton to mention I was sorry you couldn’t make it to the reception last night. It was a gala event—Tux and Tails!
I assumed the role as temporary MC late in the eve--No worries—I kept the hounds at bay with mood music and tales of far away. By the end of the night, half were semi-conscious, the other half I lulled into a stupor, so no dissing’ or lowly remarks were aimed your way for the no-showing.  
(So how'd you do with the "Woody" anyway?)


I’d like to wrap up this speech by thanking the Academy and Corrie productions for this opportunity.











Unfortunately, Our winning contestants can’t be with us tonight, so boss 9 will accept the gifts in their honor…..:devil: 










I’d better get to writing my acceptance speech! :tongue: 


Cheers!


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I wish I had the time, patience and talent to do custom work like what was entered. Everything looked so good! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations Dave!!! Your car looks great.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave: Congratulations to the winners... :wave:

IMO this was a real hard call for Roger to make. They all were awesome. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WOW...Thank You All Very Much! !*

Boy, I didn't see this one coming. With so many cool entries in the contest, it must have been very hard for Roger to choose just one. I'm not only honored to have won, but I'm even more honored to rub elbows with all of you guys. Alot of valuable info (and some pretty good yuks) can always be had on this board. Not to mention some downright inspiring work. This is a great place to spend some time. As far as this Coupe goes... The body for this car sat around for a long time kinda looking like a Naked-Mole-Rat. Didn't have a clue what to do with it. Roger's contest came along and that lite a fire under my dead butt and I finished it off (finally). What a blast these Sat Night Weekend Warrior and Fairground Specials are to create. This is my very first dirt tracker-coupe, but it won't be my last!!! ... Shoot... up until a few days ago I thought dirt was only good fer plantin taters and fer diggin worms to go fishin wit. I done been schooled by HT once again. 

Thanks again very much. Dave Martin, Fairfield, CT (a.k.a. tjd) :wave:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Congrats To Dave and all the winners!*

Dave
Congratulations on winning! Your work is fantastic! And to everyone who entered, This was the nicest bunch of "short track" HO cars I have ever scene. 

Roger
My friend, you had a very tough job picking just one winner from the group you had to work with. Thanks so much for having this contest, I for one throughly enjoyed seein' everyone elses work. Seeing the other cars helps for making our next cars more detailed! What a great field! 

Larry

ps, was it my wifes car, or one of mine that finished 3rd in this fantastic field of entries? She would like to know. Thanks again!!

Cindy & Larry Lype


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats to all the winners. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Dave- Congrats on the win! Cool car ,man. Like them old lookin wheels. Neat headers too. I'm afraid that them wheels and tires wouldnt be competitive in the class I race "Devil Woman" in so I cant be to accurate on those kind of details. I dont add any weight high like window screens and stuff in an effort to not get top heavy.

Roger- Sorry about the crappy pics but my camera is about the size of a pocket calculator so I gotta fool it by takin my pics thru a magnifying glass. Thanks for the contest so we could see all these neat cars.

All entrants- Man that was fun seein all those cool dirt cars. Nice to know others out there take the time to build em even if they aint hopelessly addicted to real dirt track racin like me!

Have a goodn --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

All of you guys are excelent modelers! I love the imagination that you all have!
Larry commented on the great detail and I have to agree!  I can hardly wait for the next contest (roger mentioned maybe a drag-car contest?  ) to see what everyone comes up with! Keep up the great work, guys! Thankyou for all of the inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

All of you guys are doing great. :thumbsup:


----------

